# Emscripten brings C++ code to web applications



## NewsBytes (Aug 30, 2010)

A project by Alon Zakai, of the Mobile Team at Mozilla, called Emscripten could ease a lot of work for those "porting" their native application to run on the web. Emscripten is an LLVM to JavaScript compiler; meaning that is can take LLVM bytecode, which can be generated from any language that can target LLVM (for example C++), and generate the corresponding JavaScript code.
This is not to be confused with Google&rsquo;s NaCl (Native Client). Google&rsquo;s solution allows web devel...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

